# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Last van mijn linkerarm

## marjanne

hallo,
wie kan me helpen?
ik heb de laatste tijd soms last me linkerarm, het voelt als een soort spierpijn alleen doet het niet de hele tijd pijn.
kan dit komen omdat ik de hele dagen achter een bureau zit, toen ik nog niet werkte had ik er ook geen last van.
het gevoel zit ook heel soms in me rechterarm maar meer voornamelijk in me linkerarm.
wie kan mij hier wat meer over vertellen?
alvast bedankt&#33;
mvg marjanne

----------


## marjanne

ik was er vergeten bij te zetten, dat de dokter denkt dat k hyperventilatie heb, wie kan me iets meer vertellen over hyperventilatie.
en als k er last van krijg, voel k me duizelig als of ik zo ga neer vallen. 
me linkerarm doet zeer en tintelingen in me vingers, hartkloppingen,
en soms krijg k ook het gevoel alsof iemand me een beetje op me keel drukt. en k voel me hier heel angstig bij
kan iemand mij vertellen of het echt hyperventilatie is?
k weet het echt nie en ik wil graag duidelijkheid.

----------


## Gast Lydia

Mijn zus heeft hier ook last van gehad. Zij had ook hyperventilatie. Het kwam door stress. Ensoms lijkt het of je het aan je hart hebt. Probeer de stress te verminderen, doe niet teveel op een dag. Verdeel je bezigheden. Als je dat niet zelf kunt kun je je huisarts om hulp vragen. Met eventueel medicijnen om wat rusiger te worden. B.V. Oxasepan.

----------


## papaya

Marjanne, dit soort klachten komen vaker voor bij mensen met Diabetes ( suikerziekte ) Ga maar snel naar de dokter.

----------


## Prevent Care

> hallo,
> wie kan me helpen?
> ik heb de laatste tijd soms last me linkerarm, het voelt als een soort spierpijn alleen doet het niet de hele tijd pijn.
> kan dit komen omdat ik de hele dagen achter een bureau zit, toen ik nog niet werkte had ik er ook geen last van.
> het gevoel zit ook heel soms in me rechterarm maar meer voornamelijk in me linkerarm.
> wie kan mij hier wat meer over vertellen?
> alvast bedankt!
> mvg marjanne


Beste Marjanne,

Bij mij zijn deze klachten begonnen in 2000 en heb er toen te weinig aandacht aan geschonken. Het zijn RSI-achtige verschijnselen die alles te maken hebben met stress en overbelasting. Wat meer afwisseling in je werk en blijven bewegen is aan te raden.
Vanuit mijn praktijk kan ik je visolie en een goede multi aan raden.
De pijn wordt o.a. veroorzaakt door een vrije radicalen reactie die in te dammen is met goede anti-oxidanten.
Voor meer informatie mag je contact met mij opnemen 076-5032430

Rian Bruijne, orthomoleculair geneeskundige

----------


## toygold

Beste Marjanne.
Als je lingshandig bent en je veel met je computermuis werkt dan kan het zijn dat je polsader heel de tijd toezit, dan krijg je een slapend en vervelend gevoel.Ik heb soms ook veel pijn in mijn armen, tot hier toe weet ik niet hoe dat komt, mijn bloed heb ik laten controleren en daar is niks te vinden.Nu heb ik daar wel zelf een verbetering voor gevonden gewoon weg geen of zoweinig mogelijk suiker laten, en geloof me ik voel me veel beter. voeding is heel belangrijk Veel liefs van Yves

----------


## Wendy

Hyperventilatie kan je doorbloeding beinvloeden. Als er dan bijvoorbeeld te weinig bloeddoorstroming is naar je arm, kan deze pijn gaan doen of zwaar aanvoelen. Het kan dan natuurlijk in combinatie zijn met veel achter je bureau werken. Waarschijnlijk is daardoor je arm een zwakke plek geworden en vatbaarder als je hyperventileert.

----------


## jurjoes

> ik was er vergeten bij te zetten, dat de dokter denkt dat k hyperventilatie heb, wie kan me iets meer vertellen over hyperventilatie.
> en als k er last van krijg, voel k me duizelig als of ik zo ga neer vallen. 
> me linkerarm doet zeer en tintelingen in me vingers, hartkloppingen,
> en soms krijg k ook het gevoel alsof iemand me een beetje op me keel drukt. en k voel me hier heel angstig bij
> kan iemand mij vertellen of het echt hyperventilatie is?
> k weet het echt nie en ik wil graag duidelijkheid.


hey marjanne.
ik heb precies het zelfde probleem.
volgens de dokter heeft het bij mij ook met ademshaling en alles te maken.
ik zit namelijk ook veel achter de computer(gamer).
zins de laatste tijd is het gelukkig minder geworden ik sport nu meer en ik denk langzamer hand meer aan de voeding. (zoals al eerder op dit forum werd gezegd tegen jou vitemine en vis capcules helpen wel)
dat zijn de dingen waar je het meest moet opletten.
het moment dat ik dit schrijf heb ik nu ook heel erg last van me arm en alles.
vooral door vermoeidheid en een beetje stress.
dus probeer ook een plek te creeren waar je rust kunt vinden en een dutje kan doen.
ik heb het zelf nu al 8 maanden last van en begin er ook wel aan tewennen maar leuk is het niet en ik begrijp je pijn.
hopelijk heb je wat aan de tips en dingen die ik geschreven heb.

vriendelijke groet jurjen.
tip: ga ook naar een fysiotherapeut of acupunctuurist.
dat helpt ook de spieren te ontspannen (het helpt mij iniedergeval wel :Smile: )

----------


## Leo1981

Hallo,

Ik ben een man van 31 jaar en heb sinds een week last van mijn linkerarm.

Het treed op als ik smorgens wakker word en trekt door heel mijn arm, Ook heb ik geen energie, de angst voor een hartinfarct is best wel groot omdat me vader is overleden aan een hartstilstand. Ik ben +- 4 maanden geleden getest maar alles was toen goed. maar toch maak ik me zorgen ook omdat ik er panieksaanvallen bij heb ( word ik voor behandelt )

Wie kan mij helpen?

Mvg

Leo

----------

